# Buttköder Tintenfisch?



## bbfishing (17. Mai 2007)

hallo
bei Real kann man tiefgefrorene Tintenfische/ Calamares kaufen, hat jemand damit Erfahrung damit ob die als Streifen geschnitten auf Butt gehen. Ich meine als Alternative zum Wattwurm.


----------



## MefoProf (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Buttköder Tintenfisch?*

Habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert, denke aber, dass das klappen wird. Tintenfische gibt es ja auch in der Ostsee (hab schon einige Mefos gefangen, die voll mit kleinen Tintenfischen waren). Ausserdem fressen so ziemlich alle Fische gerne so etwas.


----------



## andre23 (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Buttköder Tintenfisch?*

....kann ich mefoprof nur recht geben.....die sind in der brandung sowie in norwegen unschlagbar....eine echte alternative zu wattwurm....oder krabbe....

mvh andré


----------



## friggler (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Buttköder Tintenfisch?*



andre23 schrieb:


> ....kann ich mefoprof nur recht geben.....die sind in der brandung sowie in norwegen unschlagbar....eine echte alternative zu wattwurm....oder krabbe....
> 
> mvh andré



Hmm..seltsam wir haben die auch schon ausprobiert, aber damit lief absolut nichts.
Könnte es sein dass es da grosse Unterschiede gibt zwischen deutscher Ostseeküste und Norwegen oder DK? Habe bei uns auch noch nie welche im Magen gefunden oder anderweitig gesehen. Evtl. sind die hier nicht verbreitet und gehören somit nicht zum normalen Nahrungsangebot?#c

Bislang habe Ich leider noch keine echte Alternative zu Watties und Ringler erlebt. 
Muschelfleisch und Garnelen liefen auch ein wenig, aber deutlich schlechter, und nur frische...

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## DxcDxrsch (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Buttköder Tintenfisch?*

ich hab das auch schon seeeeeeehr oft probiert und habe noch nieeeeeeee was erwischt... leider muss man sagen! 
in dänemark hat man uns das mal an herz gelegt! aber wie gesagt nie was erwischt damit!


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Buttköder Tintenfisch?*

Die Idee mit Tintenfischköder habe ich auch.Wir fahren am 
28.5. nach Norge und könnten dort ein Köderproblem bekommen.
Heringe sind schon weg,und für Makrelen noch zu früh.
Werde es auf alle Fälle mit mitgebrachten Tintenfischen ver-
suchen.

Gruß

j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## rainer1962 (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Buttköder Tintenfisch?*

apropos Tintenfisch und Calamaris...
suche ne Bezugsadresse, bräuchte die als Wallerköder, wenns geht aber nicht ausgenommen, falls jemand ne Addy hat wäre nett


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Buttköder Tintenfisch?*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> apropos Tintenfisch und Calamaris...
> suche ne Bezugsadresse, bräuchte die als Wallerköder, wenns geht aber nicht ausgenommen, falls jemand ne Addy hat wäre nett


 

Ich werde sie im Kaufland holen.Aber falls du einen Schein
von der Metro besorgen kannst,so solltest du die Kalamares
dort in etlichen Varianten bekommen.

Gruß

j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## rainer1962 (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Buttköder Tintenfisch?*

Ich Depp!!!!#q#q#qusw............
wie oft war ich schon an der Fischtheke in der metro, aber darauf habe ich NIE geschaut!!! #q
Danke Dir


----------



## raubangler (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Buttköder Tintenfisch?*



DocDorsch schrieb:


> ich hab das auch schon seeeeeeehr oft probiert und habe noch nieeeeeeee was erwischt... leider muss man sagen!
> in dänemark hat man uns das mal an herz gelegt! aber wie gesagt nie was erwischt damit!




Ich habe davon auch schon einige Kilo im Mittelmeer und der Ostsee versenkt.
Und nie was gefangen.....

Mit Fischstreifen, Würmern oder zappelnden Kleinfischen ging es dann sofort.

Aber trotzdem habe ich oft Tintenfische dabei, um im Notfall noch einen Köder zu haben.
Und die Hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich zuletzt!


----------



## noworkteam (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Buttköder Tintenfisch?*

Kurz und knapp:

1 mal die metro fischtheke mit calamaris und tintenfisch auf wracktour/nordsee in anspruch genommen.

vollversager, hätten wir besser mit olivenöl und knobi anrichten soll...

Auf fuerte dagegen ist der ziemlich gut 

_Gruss_

_noworkteam_


----------



## Hamburgo (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Buttköder Tintenfisch?*

Ich weiß beim besten Willen nicht warum#c aber der Mist landet seit 9 Jahren auch jedes mal im Korb für Norge.Fragt nicht ob ich damit schon was gefangen habe#q#q Das nächste mal nehm ich dafür lieber ein paar Kilo mehr Heringe mit, da ist wenigstens der Erfolg auf Plattfische garantiert.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Buttköder Tintenfisch?*

Habe allerdings Tintenfisch noch nicht in der Ostsee probiert. funktioniert aber hervorrangent an der englischen Kueste(Dorsch, Conger, Wolfsbarsch, Aal, Haiarten, Rochenarten) und in deutschen Binnengewaesser auf Aal. Als Buttkoeder ist es nicht der beste Koeder. Musste hier in England das Brandungsangeln neu lernen! Die Koederbestueckung hier in England ist wesentlich groesser als in Deutschland. In den Wintermonaten werden grosse Tintenfischkoeder( zwei 10-15cm grosse Tintenfische) auf ein 2 Hakensystem gebunden um vorzugsweise grosse Dorsche zu fangen(letztes Jahr wurde ein 17,5 kg Dorsch auf Tintenfisch im Bristol Channel gefangen).
Auf Buttkoeder wird Tintenfisch nur in kleine Streifen(1cm breit und 3-5cmlang) als Cocktail mit Seeringel oder Wattwurm angeboten. Seeringel ist meist besser! Im Sommer allerdings ist Tintenfisch meist nur fuer Conger und Rochenartens( bevorzuge dann allerdings Tobias) wirksam!
Als Notkoeder oder als Bootkoeder ist allerdings Tintenfisch unschlagbar!
kauft Tintenfisch nur im gefrorenen Zustand in 1 lbs oder 5lbs Schachteln, am besten vom kleinen chinesichen/asiatischen Supermarkt. Die Tintenfische sollten nicht gewaschen sein(blaue Haut sollte noch drauf sein und mit Kopf und Innereien).
Zieht die blaue Haut erst bei bestuecken ab!


----------



## brando (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Buttköder Tintenfisch?*

zur Fængigkeit kann ich auch nichts sagen---Allerdings denke ich auch es ist am einfachsten die Teile unausgenommen aus dem Asialaden zu bekommen. Habe diese Burschen fuer læcherliche 2,50 Eu dort bekommen und die sind echt gross.
Allerdings waren sie bloss in einer Styroporschale mit Plastikfolie umwickelt---fuer den Eigengebrauch war mir das dann doch zu ungewiss von wegen Hygiene,Kuehlkette,Kennzeichnung---zum angeln sollten sie allerdings ihren Dienst tun. Als mir das letzte mal in Norwegen ein Fisch genau so einen Kalmar vor die Fuesse gespuckt hat, habe ich damit keine 5min spæter den næchsten dran gehabt der mir das Vorfach zerissen hat. Sollte man also vielleicht dabei haben um am rechten Ort zur rechten Zeit richtig bekødert zu sein. Obs auf Butt funktioniert hab ich wie gesagt keine Ahnung.


----------

